# Post pictures of your pets!!



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 7, 2021)

In this thread you post pictures of all your pets bunnies or not. There is no such thing as to many pictures or I would have passed it already! I’ll post what is in the pictures in the order I posted them.

Some of our ducklings
Daisy our Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian doe
Chocolate
Neo our Nigerian Dwarf buck
Mr. Bean Daisy and Neo’s neutered son
Ozzy our barn cat
Ranger ( larger ) our Lab/Husky and Buzz ( smaller ) our Min Pin
Quiggly our warmblood gelding 
Patches our Main Coon
Smokey our Domestic Long Hair

We have even more and guys want to see them I can post more pictures.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 9, 2021)

The first picture our dogs Jax (black) and Tasha (white and brown) the second is our cat, Edwin and the third is my brother’s cat, Barry. We also own eight chicken. And then obviously my bunnies.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 9, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> The first picture our dogs Jax (black) and Tasha (white and brown) the second is our cat, Edwin and the third is my brother’s cat, Barry. We also own eight chicken. And then obviously my bunnies.


Do your chickens have names? What breeds are they? Are they for meet, eggs or pets?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes our chickens have names. We have silver laced wynandotes, ISA browns, and leg horns. Their all egg chickens.
Here are their names;
Silver-Laced Wynandotes: Cookie, Hype, and Comet
ISA Browns: Berry and Gullus
Leg-Horns: Winter, Lucky, and Piper
Sadly be lost Cherry (ISA Brown) and Lulu (Leg-Horn) to a fox.
We also had a rooster we had to get rid of his name was Solo (Leg-Horn).


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 9, 2021)

We also have three beta fish lol. 
The ladies Morganite and Sapphire, and the gentleman, Malachite.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 9, 2021)

Odyssey is my only current pet so I'll post some of past pets too.
This is Odyssey- 

This is my past budgie Bert-

These are my past guppies and betta. The only guppy that had a name was the orange one, his name was Baboon.-

Those are all my pets I've had/have in the past year.

People above me, all your pets are SO cute!!!!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 9, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> Odyssey is my only current pet so I'll post some of past pets too.
> This is Odyssey- View attachment 56913
> 
> This is my past budgie Bert-View attachment 56914
> ...


So are yours!!!!


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Aug 10, 2021)

My four Holland Lop bunnies: Heidi, Stormy, Flopsy, Beatrix. 

Twelve chicken: Ruby, Scarlet, Agate, Clover, Lilly, Belle, Amelia, Falcon, Violet, Pansy, Pearl, Star. 

two dogs (puggle and golden/lab mix): Esme and Vinny (Sylvan).


----------

